# 25-06 115gr Barnes TSX loads



## MagnumManiac

Anyone got a load for the 25-06 Rem with the Barnes 115gr TSX bullet, preferably with Alliant powders.
Thanks in advance.
*MagnumManiac*
:sniper:


----------



## Savage260

Sorry, I threw out all my info for the 115's. I was shooting a 24" with 1 in 10. If you get yours to work, maybe you could give me your info, and see if mine will work.


----------



## MagnumManiac

laite319 said:


> Sorry, I threw out all my info for the 115's. I was shooting a 24" with 1 in 10. If you get yours to work, maybe you could give me your info, and see if mine will work.


No info,bullets tumble no matter what you do!Barnes shouldn't be selling these bullets to anyone except benchresters with 1:7.5 twists.
THEY'RE JUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*MagnumManiac*
:sniper:


----------



## Plainsman

MagnumManiac said:


> laite319 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I threw out all my info for the 115's. I was shooting a 24" with 1 in 10. If you get yours to work, maybe you could give me your info, and see if mine will work.
> 
> 
> 
> No info,bullets tumble no matter what you do!Barnes shouldn't be selling these bullets to anyone except benchresters with 1:7.5 twists.
> THEY'RE JUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *MagnumManiac*
> :sniper:
Click to expand...

MM, are we sharing the same brain?????????


----------



## Savage260

MM, I shot the 100gr BT TSX's yesterday with RL-19, and got ok results, not what I am looking for, but not a one tumbled on me. Biggest group was 4" smallest was about 2". I have a lot of loads yet to shoot, but at least it is promising.


----------



## headshot

Switch to the nosler partition and you will be fine. I shoot barnes bullets. My savage which will shoot almost any load @1MOA struggels to keep them in a 3 inch circle. My pimped out Sako with a heavy after market barrel will make ragged little clover leafs all day long.


----------



## iwantabuggy

headshot said:


> Switch to the nosler partition and you will be fine. I shoot barnes bullets. My savage which will shoot almost any load @1MOA struggels to keep them in a 3 inch circle. My pimped out Sako with a heavy after market barrel will make ragged little clover leafs all day long.


Huh? What's he trying to say......?


----------



## headshot

> Huh? What's he trying to say......?


In layman's terms you need to put a little more money into your rifle if you expect superior performance from the TSX. The partition is a proven preformer that isn't picky.


----------



## MagnumManiac

headshot said:


> Huh? What's he trying to say......?
> 
> 
> 
> In layman's terms you need to put a little more money into your rifle if you expect superior performance from the TSX. The partition is a proven preformer that isn't picky.
Click to expand...

Where exactly am I going to put 'more money' to get superior performance from TSX bullets?
I have a match grade stainless Maddco barrel,26" long,1:10" twist,cut rifled,hand lapped,air guaged to .0001" and 11 degree target crown,muzzle measures .880".If you can spend more money,I would have!
This rifle has a 'Blue printed' Ruger action,HS Precision Varmint/Tactical stock and is a switch barrel.
The factory barrel that came with the rifle won't shoot the DAMN THINGS either!
*MagnumManiac*
:eyeroll:


----------



## Savage260

MM, I know this thread is getting pretty old, but I tried some more 100gr TSX this morning and had great results with 55gr RL-19. 5 shot group at .675-.257=.418 inch. in mist/rain and 15-25mph winds. Just thought I would let you know if you are still looking to shoot TSX's out of your 25-06.


----------



## keyhole

I have tried the load data in Barnes reloading book for the 115 gr TSX. This bullet will not stabilize in standard 25-06 barrels(1-10). I could not even hit a 100 yd target more than a couple times out of 10 shots in a new Rem. 700 CDL. In each case the bullets had gone through the target sideways demonstrating no stability around it's axis. Barnes informed me that this bullet MUST have a 1-9 or faster twist, as stated on the TSX bullet box, or they will not stabilize. The same problem exists with some of their other non-lead bullets like the Varmit Grenade in .224 caliber in 50 grains. These bullets will not stabilize in most .224 rifles without a faster than factory twist. It appears that the Ruger mini 14 has the required twist for this bullet.


----------



## Savage260

Too bad Barnes had 1-10" printed on their boxes of 115s back in 2008 when the posts were first made. I wasted money on 3 boxes and even sent a target in to Barnes to show what was happening. I ended up just getting rid of my 25-06 eventually.


----------



## stress-relief

Living in the Peoples Republik of Kalifornistan, I had to develop non lead loads to hunt in the Condor range. I'm using the Barnes 100 grain TSX with 1/2 MOA three shot groups using IMR 4831 powder.


----------

